# 22" LG W2252TQ-TFT drivers?



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, i just recently finished most of my new build thanks to a few here, i will thank soon ray: . Anyways its all new and was wondering if its neccessary to install the "Digital ez LG" cd driver from my 22" LG W2252TQ-TFT drivers? Im asking because on my old monitor/setup my viewsonic came with 1 but my games performance increased by removing them. That rig needed every bit i could get to play the game, lol.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

im all set here, i decided not to download the drivers...


----------

